# Need Rubik's Logo Image



## babypigs (Apr 21, 2010)

I need a logo file Rubik's with high resolution like the one on the stickers Rubik's cube. Can you help me? Thank's.

Like this sample ...


----------



## blizzardmb (Apr 21, 2010)

um...google rubiks cube logo?


----------



## babypigs (Apr 21, 2010)

blizzardmb said:


> um...google rubiks cube logo?



I have done and I do not find it.


----------



## riffz (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.eyobay.com/products_pictures/rubik_logo.jpg

Not very big but should be fine for stickers.

By the way that was the third image that came up when I searched "rubik logo"


----------



## robindeun (Apr 21, 2010)

if you give me your e-mail I will send it to you
pm me


----------



## Stefan (Apr 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> http://www.eyobay.com/products_pictures/rubik_logo.jpg
> 
> By the way that was the third image that came up when I searched "rubik logo"



You do realize that's a fake one not looking like the original and even misspelling the domain, right?


----------



## riffz (Apr 21, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.eyobay.com/products_pictures/rubik_logo.jpg
> ...



:fp My bad. I should have looked more carefully.


----------



## babypigs (Apr 22, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.eyobay.com/products_pictures/rubik_logo.jpg
> ...



written there rubikc.com


----------



## babypigs (Apr 22, 2010)

robindeun said:


> if you give me your e-mail I will send it to you
> pm me



pm sent, thanks before


----------



## babypigs (Apr 30, 2010)

anyone help me?


----------



## Chapuunka (May 1, 2010)

http://www.rubiks.com/World/Rubiks downloads.aspx

They have stuff about stickers there.


----------



## drept (May 1, 2010)

4000x3000

http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/9749/dsc02395c.jpg


----------

